# Auburn, California 49er Show/ December



## nhglass

Hi, anyone going to this Show? The 49er Auburn, Ca  Show. Barbara and I will be set up and selling there


----------



## Poison_Us

If I still lived in Applegate I would. That time a year again?  Make me homesick...


----------



## buriedtreasuretime

Can any one out there please give us dates and times for the Auburn show.  I went last year and thought it was an excellent show and would like to go again this year. Tim


----------



## CALDIGR2

3 & 4 December. Friday is early looker day with $10 admission for those who want to get in on the action while dealers set up the goods. I'll be selling in my usual spot in the upper building at the southwest end center setup.


----------



## Lordbud

My digging partner put this show on his calendar a month ago, so looks like we'll be there, 2nd year running. Hoping this year will have more local "low end" bottles on Saturday. Driving up Friday afternoon, but there's no way we can get there in time for early lookers leaving from San Jose with Friday commute traffic all the way through Sackatomatoes...


----------



## nhglass

This is the best Show in California in my opinion, we always have a lot of fun !


----------



## westernbittersnut

The book *Early Glassworks of California* which is being published shortly will be distributed at this show for those who ordered a copy.


----------



## nhglass

Hello Warren, nice talking to you yesterday,  the check is in the mail to you for this outstanding Book you have created, thank you, Dale.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2

Nine days and counting. All tables sold out long ago. Expect a LOT of quality bottles being available.


----------



## nhglass

I can't wait [8D]


----------



## Lordbud

Be on my way a week from tomorrow!


----------



## CALDIGR2

What are you looking for, Jason? If you still have it bring the Sackamenna dose glass.


----------



## Lordbud

Yes, I still have the Peters dose glass. I'm looking for a Bowman's cologne from Oakland, Weck's cologne from SF. Unlisted SF druggists/pharmacies. SF dose glasses, Oakland dose glasses besides Osgood (there is *one* listed Oakland dose glass in Miller's book, there have to be more out there.) A Donald McMillan jake...sure I'll be glad to bring it along.


----------



## ktbi

I wouldn't miss it.  Dale - where are you going to set up?  I will stop by to say hi.  Mike, I will make it a point to see you as well after several years of walking by. Jason - I'd like to meet you as well.  I like the Auburn show and always find something.  Looking forward to it.  See you there....Ron


----------



## CALDIGR2

We were up at the fairground today, laying out table measurements and actually setting up nearly half of the tables. The halls won't be in use until we get there, so we jumped the gun a bit. The sound system is set up as well as the electric drop cords for lighting. It'll be nice to be prepared for a change instead of running around trying to do it all Friday morning.


----------



## Poison_Us

I hope everyone has a good time there.  Take a stroll down Sacramento St. in Old Town for me.  Ah, memories...


----------



## CALDIGR2

Sadly, there are no more antique shops in Old Town Auburn, Replaced by foo-foo boutiques and wine tasting. I ate lunch at Awful Annie's yesterday and it was excellent. I have no idea who hires the waitresses, but they certainly have a discerning eye.


----------



## Poison_Us

LOL, I haven't been there in ages.  Ya, you are correct, no antiques other than the buildings (and of course the fire house).
 But it's nice to walk along to see the old building...and laugh every time I see Cod Fathers.


----------



## Fruit Jars

Auburn Show starts at noon until 8 pm this Friday (Dec 3rd).  Sat times are from 9:00 am until 3 pm.  It is a great show.  Held at Gold Country Fairgrounds in Auburn.

 Jerry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif

Found some great California blob beers to add to the collection on Friday afternoon...there are some even "greater" ones still there that I wasn't able to negotiate prices on.  Over all a fabulous show with lots and lots of beautiful glass and friendly folks.  Wish there was a show like this every month in the area!

 Happy holidays to all,
 Barbara


----------



## CALDIGR2

I didn't see anyone from the forum, except Barbara, at the show. Sales were OK, but not what I'd call brisk. I did about a third of what went last year. "Obamacide" has definitely hit and folks are saving their hard earned funds for necessities. Small inexpensive bottles like pharmacies were the bulk of my sales. Only one "big ticket" item sold, but only because the price was right.


----------



## Lordbud

Before leaving Friday for Auburn I spent 45 minutes looking for the trader I was going to bring along. The thing wasn't in the box it should have been in. Never found it.
 Tried to get up there for early-lookers but even without many slowdowns we didn't arrive until 6.30pm Auburn time. It was quite foggy so we stopped in at the local Round Table for a pizza and a pitcher.
 After a bad night of sleeping on the floor we got up had breakfast and made it to the show by 9.20am. I've never seen so many Washington state bottles, Marysville, Sacto, Stockton, Yreka and assorted other California druggists. A mere handful of SF druggists throughout the two buildings. The usual jakes, a handful of Wm. J. Bryans including a true cobalt example, various pricey coffins and pumpkinseeds.
 Ended up with a damaged Ensign Saloon coffin flask for very cheap, a Mayfield tooled crown for cheap and a label & contents John Devine SF druggist for a Lincoln. 
 Spent less than $50 on bottles total. Also found several hooks at the show and at an antique store in another Gold Rush town on the way back down Highway 49. A fun overnighter road trip.


----------



## CALDIGR2

Louie and I were looking for you but you never passed by my tables, or didn't stop if you did. I had two sizes of green Shumates, and a few other SFs in a box under the table.


----------



## ilovejake24

I made a phone call to my father (who was buying for me) last night to see what was available at the show and got some quick notes to add. I heard that a green early varient Renz's and a green no circle IXL traded hands privately. I was able to pick up (through my father) an amber OGW demijohn, 8 jamaica gingers, an applied top Thos Hall's square, 4 different colored E.Frese extracts, and a few other odds and ends. A good friend of mine got a Henley's Celery Beef and Iron applied top square for 150 bucks! That was a pretty good deal. Were you able to find anything for the collection Mike? How did your digging partner C**** do as far as sales? I'm really sorry i missed the show this year[], but my job requires me to be elsewhere. I alway look forward to Auburn, just looks like it will have to be next year. Mike how has the duck hunting been?


----------



## CALDIGR2

I had a super crude, gnarly Henley's CB&I but I wouldn't come off $800 so it didn't sell. I only picked up a Williams, CA, 1910 calendar plate and a Davis, CA, bar token. No Cutters that I didn't already have. I sold a KILLER applied Thos. Hall's for $750.

 No duck hunting quite yet. The rice was just cut, our field is flooded, but the stubble is too high. Hopefully, the stomper has been over it by now. Deeks are out there, we just need the rice stubble flattened.


----------



## Poison_Us

Mmmmm....Round Table Pizza.  That was THE spot for me and my crew back in the days.  Italian Garlic Supreme was our pizza of choice(Jim and I could polish off a large by ourselves and then some).  I make that one of my things to do every time I go visit back there.

 Hope everyone had a good time at the show.  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## nhglass

Barbara and I had a lot of fun. I didn't find anything to add to the collection but Barbara found a few Medicines. I sold some East Coast Glass as well.   All in all a great time. I also helped with security as I belong to the 49er Bottle Club that puts this event on []


----------



## westernglassaddict

This was an amazing show as usual, but with a much larger selection of quality western glass than I have seen in a long time. A highlight was picking up my two copies of Warren Friedrich's superb new book on Western glassmaking. I cannot put it down! Truly an important work.
  It was great to see friends from all over the West, and even Tennessee, and the mid-west. It seemed that deals were happening everywhere, and some of the great bottles I was able to see were; INCREDIBLE black glass Cassin's Grape brandy Bitters, a Chalmer's Catawba Wine Bitters,three Lacour's Bitters, a green Renz's Herb Bitters, a green small size Rosenbaum's Bitters, several Henley's, colored Walker's Vinegar Bitters. 
  There were top Western whiskeys, and medicines. I did not see any rare blob top sodas, but there were a few of the more often seen colored pontiled S.F. blobs.
  I was able to add the green Dr. Renz's Herb Bitters, a GREEN small circle Miller's Extra flask, and a super rare Dr. AH Fungs, Great Chinese remedy, S.F.

  All in all, it was one of those shows where the money was gone long before the good glass was!

                    Westernglassaddict


----------



## Lordbud

> 4 different colored E.Frese extracts


 
 Whew! Sounds like all the good stuff comes out on Friday and then it's pretty much gone by Saturday AM. Mike I saw your table with the calendar plates and the Sacto druggists, but you happened to be away or conversating when I came by. Must have made the circuit five times total randomly through both rooms. Some sellers had their wares priced to sell from the get go; others wouldn't deal at all. One of these years I'll have to try to get there on Friday...


----------



## BarbaraInCalif

FYI...I'm not the Barbara hangin' with nhglass.   My husband doesn't trust me to go to the bottle shows alone; not sure if it's to keep my spending in line or he's afraid I'll try to run off with the guy with the best glass!  I've learned to do all my buying while he's sleeping in the car so he can't keep track of what I've gotten.  Friday he surprised me by coming back into the show early. Fortunately I was pretty much done buying by then so he helped carry my boxes out: 13 blob top California beers to add to the growing collection.  My favorites are a gorgeous mid-amber bulge neck Sisson quart and a beautiful Geo Braun (#26) quart.

 If anyone has some reasonably priced California beers for sale that are in good shape please let me know!

 Barbara

 PS  It's good to see that my spell-check finally works here.


----------



## nhglass

> ORIGINAL: BarbaraInCalif
> 
> FYI...I'm not the Barbara hangin' with nhglass. My husband doesn't trust me to go to the bottle shows alone; not sure if it's to keep my spending in line or he's afraid I'll try to run off with the guy with the best glass! I've learned to do all my buying while he's sleeping in the car so he can't keep track of what I've gotten. Friday he surprised me by coming back into the show early. Fortunately I was pretty much done buying by then so he helped carry my boxes out: 13 blob top California beers to add to the growing collection. My favorites are a gorgeous mid-amber bulge neck Sisson quart and a beautiful Geo Braun (#26) quart.
> 
> If anyone has some reasonably priced California beers for sale that are in good shape please let me know!
> 
> Barbara
> 
> PS It's good to see that my spell-check finally works here.


                    That other Barbara would be my Wife of 19 years []


----------



## sandchip

Any show pictures, anybody?


----------



## westernbittersnut

I wasn't able to get away from the table I shared to look at all the other dealers bottles, to busy distributing the book to those that have been patiently waiting for its debut. I was lucky enough to have some high powered collectors come by to pick their books up and show me some of the terrific glass that was available. I saw a variant 1 Lacour's Bitters in light green (almost identical to the one shown on Old West Bottles website), a variant 2 Lacour's in intense yellow-olive, another variant 1 Lacour's Bitters in grass green (almost a twin to mine) and another variant 2 Lacour's in a light honey amber coloration. All four examples were simply stunning!

 I also saw three A T & Co's bitters, this was simply amazing since they were all in slightly different colors and in great condition. One was yellow-olive, another in yellow-amber and the third in orange-amber. These bitters have an interesting history to them and are quite beautiful as they look like nothing else. A black glass variant 2 Cassin's Bitters also came out on a table near me, and I was able to view it first. It was an olive-amber color and was quite striking to view. I was very tempted to purchase it, but I wanted to see what else may have shown up. Luckily I was able to purchase an intense yellow-olive variant 2 Rosenbaums Bitters to go along with my dark amber and grass green variants. The trio just look stunning displayed together. 

 This show was most memorable to me, for not only hearing favorable comments on my book, but getting the opportunity to add a wonderful early western bitters to my small collection is always a highlight for me. I ranked this show as my second most favorite behind the 2006 Federation show in Reno. Can't wait for the BIG ONE, the 2012 Federation Bottle Exposition coming to RENO. This will be the first EXPO in the WEST in 24 years!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone

> Any show pictures, anybody?


 
 You said it, Jimbo. How'scome y'all didn't take some photos? Us AWOL-types would'a loved to look over your shoulders...


----------



## westernbittersnut

> ORIGINAL:  RFord
> 
> Denver Expo not considered in the west?


 
 No. It is adjacent to all the Great Plains states. Las Vegas 1988 Federation Exposition was the last western region to host this event.


----------

